# Good Collection of Spider Wood?



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Does anyone know of a store that has a good collection of spider wood?

I routinely check Big Al's since they're close by. While they have several pieces, my requirements are constrained by my tank's dimensions and I'm not having any luck finding what I want (fairly tall and wide, but not deep).


----------

